# 2004 745i problems



## jdurst (Jul 29, 2004)

I bought a new 2004 BMW 745i four months ago and I have had non stop problems with it. The car has spent nearly a month at the dealer for service. Mostly it has been in for the same problems. (Tire warning light saying I have a flat tire is constantly on, severe vibration problems, navigation system not working, radio not working, CD changer not working, doors open by themselves, trunk would not open, check engine light on, alignment problems, gear shifter has broken off twice, cell phone holder broke, misc. warning lights come on, etc.) The car has been into the dealer four times for the vibration problem. They have not been able to fix it and they even put new Michelin tires on and the service advisor said the 19" Pirelli tires that were factory on the car were "junk" tires. The car went into BMW for the final attempt to fix the vibration and the tire warning light under the Florida lemon law. The dealer kept the car for five hours and called me and said it was fixed. When I got there to pick it up they had done nothing to the car and had not even driven it. They said I had damaged a tire and that is why the vibration is present and the alignment is off. They also accused me of rigging the car and making the navigation and stereo to not work (I am a Realtor, not a mechanic.) To add insult to injury I had reported to the dealer twice that the rearview mirror had a bad rattle. A few weeks ago the windshield where the rear view mirror is attached cracked. I brought it to the dealer and they said they would fix it under warranty but had to order the glass. When the BMW tech looked at it on the lemon law visit he said a rock hit the windshield and broke it even though the crack originates from the inside of the windshield, not the outside. BMW customer service has been the worst I have ever experienced. I have gone to the top with no luck and they just don't care. Now we are forced to arbitration and BMW will have to pay my attorney's costs and fees while he proves this car is indeed a lemon. Any other ideas what I can do to make BMW care and buy this lemon back??


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

Wow, doors opening by themselves? You may want to see an exorcist, I think it may be possessed! :yikes: Best of luck with your dilemma.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

I'd bet the first problem was severe buyer's remorse. I just can't believe quality control on a new car would be so poor.


----------

